# os 9.2 usb



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

here at work we're running a symart scan device (bar code scanner) into a keyspan usb adapter..everytime we start the machine (g4 running OS 9.2.2) it will either give us an error or freeze unless we pull the usb connection out while booting up.


any ideas?

thanks!
Lee


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

There's probably an extension conflict. 

Conflicts load, generally, in a specific order. Once they load, you often can physically plug in devices and have them work. I've had problems like that with JAZ drives, Wacom tablets, and OS 9.

If it works once you bootup and then plug it in, simply do it that way. Or take the time and find out which extension it's in conflict with. I've saved different settings under the Extensions Manager so that I can startup (or restart) for different devices (disabling, for example, the Wacom tablet driver in order to use another external device).

I haven't had so many problems since I upgraded to OSX. You might try that.

Good luck.


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

thanks for your help...

i've tried numerous combinations of extension loads and nothing will change the fact that the scanning program will not recognize the keyspan when its plugged in on startup. The only thing that has to be done is that the user has to unplug the usb from the back of the g4 and plug it right back in and then the program will recognize it..this is a simple fix, however it is in a workplace and people are getting frustrated with having to go under the table every morning to turn this machine on.

any other ideas?

thanks,
Lee


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

MSY-Houston said:


> There's probably an extension conflict.
> 
> Conflicts load, generally, in a specific order. Once they load, you often can physically plug in devices and have them work. I've had problems like that with JAZ drives, Wacom tablets, and OS 9.
> 
> ...


how would you figure out which extension it is in conflict with ?
thanks,
Lee


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

First, If you haven't tried this (and you probably have), go to the Symart site and make sure you've got the latest software updates. You also might contact their support personnel to see if they have heard of this problem before. They may have and might have a solution. 

Visit the Keyspan site to make sure you've got the latest driver available (USA-28, software 2.1).

I visited both sites. On the Keyspan site, there is a link for configuration and compatibility information.


TO CHECK EXTENSIONS
Try booting up the computer with Extensions off. Hold down the shift key and restart your computer. Keep the shift key down until you get the message that the computer is starting up without Extensions. If you're computer loads fine, 9 times out of 10, the problem is an Extensions conflict.

Go to the Apple Menu and select the Extensions Manager.

Add the Extensions back in one at a time and restart your computer each time you add one in (or a group, for example, anything with Microsoft).

As I've thought about this, I seem to remember that the conflict I had involved the Apple CD driver. But it's been a while, so I'm not sure. I think what I had to do was use an older CD driver (8 or 9.0).

HARDWARE
The other issue is that the Keyspan device (hardware) may not be compatible with the Symart scanner. That's another headache. You may have to invest (if they have one) in a Symart USB scanner not a serial scanner (which, I think is what you may have). I'm not familiar enough with Symart to know if they make a USB scanner.

OSX
A G4 will work much better using OSX. Unless you've got to stay with OS9, I'd really recommend changing over. Keyspan has a driver for OSX. I'm not sure about Symart.


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

MSY-Houston said:


> First, If you haven't tried this (and you probably have), go to the Symart site and make sure you've got the latest software updates. You also might contact their support personnel to see if they have heard of this problem before. They may have and might have a solution.
> 
> Visit the Keyspan site to make sure you've got the latest driver available (USA-28, software 2.1).
> 
> ...


going to go try all of that out...thanks so much for your help,
Lee


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

When you go to the Apple Menu, you'll find the Extensions Manager in the Control Panel section.


----------



## leestrauss (Dec 22, 2004)

GOT IT!

After loading with extensions off, and then slowly adding extensions (in groups of 5-10 or so), and after about 20 restarts  haha, i finally found the problem to be on the internal modem extension. weird. anyways, its all fixed, thanks a whole lot for your help Houston.

Peace,
Lee


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

Fabulous. Glad to help and glad it worked! (Always gave me a rush when after trying about a kazillion things, I'd finally get the problem solved--so I know how ya' feel!)

Martha


----------

